# Tall horses and trailers?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You could get him a head bumper. 

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_search_results.html?gas=head bumper

Never used one so I don't know how well they work.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't say how tall your horse is nor height of your trailer.....

First off, I wouldn't own a trailer less than a 7' head clearance for any horse.
A "tall" horse would be in a 7''6" height or taller trailer....and yes, they do make them and they are not special order. You just need to look for them already available from several manufacturers.
A head bumper helps but doesn't cure the situation.
Head tossing can make injuries and is dangerous....
The bumper won't stop or cure the issue, but it will lessen the chance of splitting the skull and skin at least.

_jmo..._


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

If it's very clear the trailer is too small for him, don't continue trailering him in it.

The ceiling in my trailer is 8', and it was one of the reasons I bought it...because I knew I could haul anything from a shetland to a Clydesdale in it without having to worry about them smacking their head on the ceiling during a ride, even with what one would consider a bit of misbehaviour.

Horses can smack their head on the ceiling if they're rearing in a trailer and that's a training or behavioural issue, but if your horse is smacking his head on the ceiling during a rather mundane head toss because he's grumpy or impatient....the trailer is just too small for him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I second horselovinguy "pretty tall TB' doesn't tell us a whole lot xD

Is this your trailer, or a trainer's? If the latter, perhaps you could trailer with others?


----------

